

SAS - The Future of Healthcare? - jacoblyles
http://distributedrepublic.net/archives/2010/01/21/the-best-place-work-ever

======
jacoblyles
I'm just wondering if the health market in America has gotten so dysfunctional
that firms building their own primary care clinics might be more cost-
effective than purchasing health insurance on the market. Would love for
someone to crunch the numbers.

